# Can Any Good Betta Drawers...



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Make a simple female betta lineart? 
I have a sorority, and everyones like, "WHOS THIS ONE" and im like >_>
so, I want to have simple colorless (except for black as the lines) outline drawings of female vt bettas. 
It would be greatly appreciated. I'm going to tape the pics to the hood!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

dfkjhsaldkjfhaksdj IM SORRY D:

Its so bad. But butbutbutbut Ive never done a ladyfish before *cries*


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

That is really cute pewpewpew.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

rktgjrhdkjhgsfffaaghh <3 <3


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Thanks a buttload


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

:3


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

oh, by the way, since I printed, I decided i'm going to tape it to the back of my fishtank, so youcan see when you look through.
Think you can do any in different positions? :3.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I can try!


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Thanks pew pew!


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

can i draw a female for u?


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Midnight Bettas said:


> can i draw a female for u?


Uh.. Yes!  anyone can draw me one!!


----------

